# Sunday 4th November North west meet @ Caldy golf club



## Birchy (Sep 14, 2012)

Been offered tee times from 10:30am at Caldy golf club. Â£30 per player for 8 or less players, Â£25 for 9 or more. Was thinking Â£5 in each for prizes too if we get a few of us.

Let me know if you are interested etc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm game Birchy, the Reds have a 4.00 kick off against Newacstle, so may have to shoot straight off, but will fit it in.

PS - can I go off in the first group, due to going the match, please. Good offer that.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm game Birchy, the Reds have a 4.00 kick off against Newacstle, so may have to shoot straight off, but will fit it in.

PS - can I go off in the first group, due to going the match, please. Good offer that.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem pal!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 15, 2012)

I might be ok for this. I'm off that week so work won't get in the way for a change. Will check with the real boss when I get back from the pub.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm in for this birchy, Caldy is a great track

Do you need a deposit??


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if any of the bigger name courses in the area will be on winter rates by then?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2012)

Im interested just need to sort somethings...when do u need it confirming by?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm in for this birchy, Caldy is a great track

Do you need a deposit??
		
Click to expand...

Not sure yet pal, gonna speak to them Monday and see if they want any deposit etc.



Scouser said:



			Im interested just need to sort somethings...when do u need it confirming by?
		
Click to expand...

Im gonna speak to them Monday and see about reserving 2/3 tee times to start with and add/remove if necessary if that makes sense? So youve got as long as you will probably need i guess mate


----------



## Scouser (Sep 15, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Not sure yet pal, gonna speak to them Monday and see if they want any deposit etc.



Im gonna speak to them Monday and see about reserving 2/3 tee times to start with and add/remove if necessary if that makes sense? So youve got as long as you will probably need i guess mate 

Click to expand...

Im almost certainly possibly probably a yes....If Stu_C cries of then its a deffo!

Oh and it made sense :clap:


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah why not this looks good!
Keep me posted as to what you need re deposit.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 16, 2012)

Count me in too.
Sounds like you've got a good price there Birchy.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Does anyone know if any of the bigger name courses in the area will be on winter rates by then?
		
Click to expand...

Yes all of them.

Formby do 18 holes Â£55 with soup and sandwiches which is a bargain.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 16, 2012)

Cheers Stuart. I'm way down in Dorset so if I came up it would be for a couple of days so I'd look to tag on at least one more game. Only problem is the Friday before is HID's birthday so still working on a pass out. I'll let you know if I can make it  :thup:


----------



## hamshanker (Sep 16, 2012)

Im interested as i know im off work but just depends what shift the growler is working as she needs the car,if she is off then would love tag along if there are spaces left,but wil only know maybe couple weeks b4....


----------



## louise_a (Sep 16, 2012)

hope its not as blowy on the Wirral as it appears to be today.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2012)

OK I am in deffo....but need to be away by 5 :clap:


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am up for this! Put me down for a provisional yes, will confirm after checking with hid! Can't see it being a problem!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2012)

louise_a said:



			hope its not as blowy on the Wirral as it appears to be today.
		
Click to expand...

I am now sorted with cold/wet weather gear so all good :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Sep 16, 2012)

Pencil me in as a Yes, just waiting for my Winter Roster in work, so will definitely know on Wednesday


----------



## louise_a (Sep 16, 2012)

7 yeses and 5 possible so far.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 17, 2012)

Our contact at Caldy isnt in work until tomorrow so i should be able to firm up the details then. I was going to reserve 3 tee slots so weve got 12 initial spaces available and hopefully if we need anymore they will be available if necessaary.


----------



## Junior (Sep 17, 2012)

Count me in as definate Birchy - let me know when you need the cash and well done to you and Louise for pulling this together !!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 17, 2012)

Junior said:



			Count me in as definate Birchy - let me know when you need the cash and well done to you and Louise for pulling this together !!
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate will do! No problem, i hope goes as well as the Formby meet you organised!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 17, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Ok mate will do! No problem, i hope goes as well as the Formby meet you organised! 

Click to expand...

 Errrrrrr it pi$$Ed Down all day lol


----------



## Birchy (Sep 17, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Errrrrrr it pi$$Ed Down all day lol
		
Click to expand...

I meant the organisation of it pal  We all know it will probably hammer it down again!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 17, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I meant the organisation of it pal  We all know it will probably hammer it down again!
		
Click to expand...

I now have full wet weather gear thanks to that day ....


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I now have full wet weather gear thanks to that day ....
		
Click to expand...

Woohoo you just need a game to match now


----------



## Scouser (Sep 17, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Woohoo you just need a game to match now  

Click to expand...

 You wouldn't know anything about my game as you are to scared to face me ....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 17, 2012)

Scouser said:



			You wouldn't know anything about my game as you are to scared to face me ....
		
Click to expand...

Oooooohhhh, loads of trash talking...... bring it on, 7 irons at dawn (probably a 5 iron for you, scouse).


----------



## Scouser (Sep 17, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oooooohhhh, loads of trash talking...... bring it on, 7 irons at dawn (probably a 5 iron for you, scouse).
		
Click to expand...

doesnt matter what i use i will still top it :swing:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh and LB ....Leave your "punch drive" at home ......


----------



## louise_a (Sep 17, 2012)

Ooooh a bit of needle building up for this one.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 17, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Ooooh a bit of needle building up for this one.
		
Click to expand...

Only between the KN0BS ....just because I am starting to get a swing....they are worried :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 17, 2012)

nice pic in Golf monthly of the Formby meet.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 17, 2012)

louise_a said:



			nice pic in Golf monthly of the Formby meet.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt get this months...phoned to complain and my subscription had run out 

Trip to Tesco tomorrow 

Is Stu_C in it .......no wait you said nice pic :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 17, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Only between the KN0BS ....just because I am starting to get a swing....they are worried :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yes you do have a swing, reminds of Baloo from the jungle book though.

King of the swingers, you lar.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 17, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes you do have a swing, reminds of Baloo from the jungle book though.

King of the swingers, you lar.
		
Click to expand...

Mayb that should be my avatar


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 17, 2012)

Pencil me in as a defo! Pass completed! Gutted me and LB didn't make the magazine picture of formby hall!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 17, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Pencil me in as a defo! Pass completed! Gutted me and LB didn't make the magazine picture of formby hall!
		
Click to expand...

See they only got the uglies in. It makes magazine readers feel they are aesthetically superior.

I reckon it's a marketing tool.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2012)

Right lads and lasses ive confirmed this with Caldy and we have got reserved tee times 10:30, 10:40 & 10:50. I believe they can accomodate a few more around that time if more want to play. Total will be Â£30 each (Â£25 green fee and Â£5 for prizes). A deposit of Â£10 per player please either by Paypal gift, Bank transfer or cheque just PM me for the necessary details when you are ready to pay. The list of players i have is below, just let me know if anybody needs to change their status.

*Yes*
Me
Liverbirdie
Louise A
Scouser
Stu C
Splashtryagain
Qwerty
Karl 102
Junior

*Maybe
*Blue wolf
Ham shanker
Peter Lav
Drive4show

Please also post up a little note on here for prize preference either trophies or balls,hats etc. Cheers folks.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Please also post up a little note on here for prize preference either trophies or balls,hats etc. Cheers folks.
		
Click to expand...

OOOOHHHH I love shiny trophies but as I wont win..... A box of ProV for the last place :clap:


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			See they only got the uglies in. It makes magazine readers feel they are aesthetically superior.

I reckon it's a marketing tool. 

Click to expand...

Good job they left us out or GQ would come knocking!

Thanks birchy for organising this balls or a nice caldy ball marker and divot tool would make a nice prize!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Good job they left us out or NUts would come knocking with Pete's Moobs!
		
Click to expand...

Sorted


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 18, 2012)

Cheers Birchy looking forward to it - as long as we all top it off the tee it's not so funny right??


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Cheers Birchy looking forward to it - as long as we all top it off the tee it's not so funny right??
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like me 3 ball at Hillside and trust me it was very funny :rofl:


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 18, 2012)

Well if we can't laugh what can we do............


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Well if we can't laugh what can we do............
		
Click to expand...

Cry :'o(

Birchy my tenner is electronically winging its way to you as we speak!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Cry :'o(

Birchy my tenner is electronically winging its way to you as we speak!
		
Click to expand...

Pm me the payment details mate.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Pm me the payment details mate.
		
Click to expand...

You still got my cap you thieving Scouse bar stool
:rant:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			You still got my cap you thieving Scouse bar stool
:rant:
		
Click to expand...

I am not a stool.... do you hear me

Still no pm neither


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			do you hear me

Click to expand...

No??????????????


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			No??????????????
		
Click to expand...

Knob


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Knob
		
Click to expand...

Robbing Scouse ..............


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 18, 2012)

I might be able to make this now, is there any room at the inn?


----------



## louise_a (Sep 18, 2012)

Just sent mine Birchy


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			I might be able to make this now, is there any room at the inn? 

Click to expand...

Yes pal theres room. A Â£10 deposit secures your spot . Bank transfer, paypal or Cheque to pay. PM me for whichever details you want.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Just sent mine Birchy
		
Click to expand...

Received safe and sound Louise


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			I might be able to make this now, is there any room at the inn? 

Click to expand...

Don't worry jocko you can have scouser's place


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't worry jocko you can have scouser's place

Click to expand...

Where am i going


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Where am i going
		
Click to expand...

You're not


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			You're not 

Click to expand...

Y??


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Is there still spaces available for this day?

Thanks


----------



## Birchy (Sep 18, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			Hi all,

Is there still spaces available for this day?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate there is spaces. Its a Â£10 deposit to secure your place. PM me if you want to pay a deposit for a place.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent via PayPal gift mate......


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Sent via PayPal gift mate......
		
Click to expand...

Got it pal safe and sound.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2012)

*Yes
*Me *DEPOSIT PAID*
Liverbirdie
Louise A *DEPOSIT PAID*
Scouser *DEPOSIT PAID*
Stu C *DEPOSIT PAID*
Splashtryagain
Qwerty
Karl 102 *DEPOSIT PAID*
Junior

*Maybe
*Blue wolf
Ham shanker
Peter Lav
Drive4show
Podgester +1
NW Jocko

Thats the status ive got for everybody at the moment. If anybody spots any mistakes let me know!


----------



## splashtryagain (Sep 19, 2012)

Birchy - you got funds lad.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2012)

*Yes
*Me *DEPOSIT PAID*
Liverbirdie
Louise A *DEPOSIT PAID*
Scouser *DEPOSIT PAID*
Stu C *DEPOSIT PAID*
Splashtryagain *DEPOSIT PAID*
Qwerty
Karl 102 *DEPOSIT PAID*
Junior

*Maybe
*Blue wolf
Ham shanker
Peter Lav
Drive4show
Podgester +1
NW Jocko

Recieved yours Splash. Cheers!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 19, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Podgester +1
		
Click to expand...

Will this be someone from the school disco


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Will this be someone from the school disco 

Click to expand...

Are you Gary glitter in disguise?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 19, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you Gary glitter in disguise?
		
Click to expand...

The clothes he wears, he's not even in disguise. 

Different barnet though.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 19, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you Gary glitter in disguise?
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			The clothes he wears, he's not even in disguise. 

Different barnet though.
		
Click to expand...

He is in the cell between you two

Anyway LB what was that top you had on at Hillside ....powder blue and baby pink.......HMMMM


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



			He is in the cell between you two

Anyway LB what was that top you had on at Hillside ....powder blue and baby pink.......HMMMM
		
Click to expand...

Only real men can carry off Pink, sweetie.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2012)

*Yes
*Me *DEPOSIT PAID*
Liverbirdie *DEPOSIT PAID*
Louise A *DEPOSIT PAID*
Scouser *DEPOSIT PAID*
Stu C *DEPOSIT PAID*
Splashtryagain *DEPOSIT PAID*
Qwerty *PENDING
*Karl 102 *DEPOSIT PAID*
Junior
NW Jocko *PENDING*

*Maybe
*Blue wolf
Ham shanker
Peter Lav
Drive4show
Podgester +1


----------



## Scouser (Sep 19, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Only real men can carry off Pink, sweetie.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 19, 2012)

Scouser said:



View attachment 2755

Click to expand...

If that hat has callaway on the front, I'm buying it. 

Stop going off topic on these posts for too long - bad form.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 19, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			If that hat has callaway on the front, I'm buying it. 

Stop going off topic on these posts for too long - bad form.
		
Click to expand...

Sunday 4th November North west meet @ Caldy golf club................... ANYONE ELSE?????





ps


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 19, 2012)

Change me to a definate Birchy. If you PM me your details' I'll transfer the cash tomorrow...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 20, 2012)

*Yes
*Me *DEPOSIT PAID*
Liverbirdie *DEPOSIT PAID*
Louise A *DEPOSIT PAID*
Scouser *DEPOSIT PAID*
Stu C *DEPOSIT PAID*
Splashtryagain *DEPOSIT PAID*
Qwerty *PENDING
*Karl 102 *DEPOSIT PAID*
Junior
NW Jocko *PENDING
*Blue wolf

*Maybe*
Ham shanker
Peter Lav
Drive4show
Podgester +1

Bluewolf is now a yes!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 20, 2012)

Deposit sent to you this morning Birchy.

Let me know if any problems


----------



## Birchy (Sep 20, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Deposit sent to you this morning Birchy.

Let me know if any problems
		
Click to expand...

*Yes
*Me *DEPOSIT PAID*
Liverbirdie *DEPOSIT PAID*
Louise A *DEPOSIT PAID*
Scouser *DEPOSIT PAID*
Stu C *DEPOSIT PAID*
Splashtryagain *DEPOSIT PAID*
Qwerty *PENDING
*Karl 102 *DEPOSIT PAID*
Junior
NW Jocko *DEPOSIT PAID
*Blue wolf

*Maybe*
Ham shanker
Peter Lav
Drive4show
Podgester +1

Got it safe and sound.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just sent you Juniors deposit through via a paypal gift buddy.....


----------



## Birchy (Sep 20, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Just sent you Juniors deposit through via a paypal gift buddy.....
		
Click to expand...

*Yes
*Me *DEPOSIT PAID*
Liverbirdie *DEPOSIT PAID*
Louise A *DEPOSIT PAID*
Scouser *DEPOSIT PAID*
Stu C *DEPOSIT PAID*
Splashtryagain *DEPOSIT PAID*
Qwerty *PENDING
*Karl 102 *DEPOSIT PAID*
Junior *DEPOSIT PAID*
NW Jocko *DEPOSIT PAID
*Blue wolf

*Maybe*
Ham shanker
Peter Lav
Drive4show
 Podgester +1

Recieved it Karl, cheers.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 21, 2012)

*Yes
*Me *DEPOSIT PAID*
Liverbirdie *DEPOSIT PAID*
Louise A *DEPOSIT PAID*
Scouser *DEPOSIT PAID*
Stu C *DEPOSIT PAID*
Splashtryagain *DEPOSIT PAID*
Qwerty *PENDING
*Karl 102 *DEPOSIT PAID*
Junior *DEPOSIT PAID*
NW Jocko *DEPOSIT PAID
*Blue wolf
Ham shanker

*Maybe*
Peter Lav
Drive4show
 Podgester +1

Ham shanker is now a yes.


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 21, 2012)

i will dust the cobwebs off the old pings so pencil me in and i will pm you on monday to defo confirm after hospital visit.


----------



## hamshanker (Sep 21, 2012)

Woo hoo,deposit sent Birchy


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 21, 2012)

Deposit sent mate. Sorry for the delay. I tried to send it from work last night but it needed confirmation from a card reader that I had left at home.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 21, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			Woo hoo,deposit sent Birchy

Click to expand...

Cheers pal.



bluewolf said:



			Deposit sent mate. Sorry for the delay. I tried to send it from work last night but it needed confirmation from a card reader that I had left at home.
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, thanks.



6inchcup said:



			i will dust the cobwebs off the old pings so pencil me in and i will pm you on monday to defo confirm after hospital visit.
		
Click to expand...

Consider it done! 

*Yes
*Me *DEPOSIT PAID*
Liverbirdie *DEPOSIT PAID*
Louise A *DEPOSIT PAID*
Scouser *DEPOSIT PAID*
Stu C *DEPOSIT PAID*
Splashtryagain *DEPOSIT PAID*
Qwerty *PENDING
*Karl 102 *DEPOSIT PAID*
Junior *DEPOSIT PAID*
NW Jocko *DEPOSIT PAID
*Blue wolf *DEPOSIT PAID*
Ham shanker *DEPOSIT PAID

**Maybe
*6inchcup
Peter Lav
Drive4show
 Podgester +1


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 21, 2012)

Well done birchy 12 definites and maybe more, this could be something special this


----------



## Scouser (Sep 21, 2012)

Good to see the numbers have picked up .. Happy days


----------



## Birchy (Sep 21, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Good to see the numbers have picked up .. Happy days
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its looking pretty good  Ive emailed Caldy to extend our tee bookings! :fore:


----------



## Scouser (Sep 21, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Yeah its looking pretty good  Ive emailed Caldy to extend our tee bookings! :fore:
		
Click to expand...

 U ordered the weather (cos junior forgot)


----------



## Birchy (Sep 21, 2012)

Scouser said:



			U ordered the weather (cos junior forgot)
		
Click to expand...

I sure have! I hope it gets delivered on the day as planned :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 21, 2012)

Scouser said:



			U ordered the weather (cos junior forgot)
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 21, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Ouch!
		
Click to expand...

Did u see the rain ......................


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 21, 2012)

Right enough of this shilly-shallying.

My back is now right as rain, some of you got away with it at Hillside, but at Caldy I'm gonna eat you up and spit you out. Your gonna wish you weren't even born. I am the man! Get outa my way, punk.

40 points for me, no messing.

Any other trash talk........


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right enough of this shilly-shallying.

My back is now right as rain, some of you got away with it at Hillside, but at Caldy I'm gonna eat you up and spit you out. Your gonna wish you weren't even born. I am the man! Get outa my way, punk.

40 points for me, no messing.

Any other trash talk........
		
Click to expand...

Swerve wearing that pink top you had on, pink is not for the ageing rounded type of gentlemen


----------



## Scouser (Sep 22, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Swerve wearing that pink top you had on, pink is not for the ageing rounded type of gentlemen

Click to expand...

GM needs a like button :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Swerve wearing that pink top you had on, pink is not for the ageing rounded type of gentlemen

Click to expand...

Who moi?

My body is a cathedral, bit bigger than a temple.


----------



## Junior (Sep 23, 2012)

Scouser said:



			U ordered the weather (cos junior forgot)
		
Click to expand...

Haha , i ordered it, im just sadistic.....did i mention i was level gross for the back 9 that day


----------



## Scouser (Sep 23, 2012)

Junior said:



			Haha , i ordered it, im just sadistic.....did i mention i was level gross for the back 9 that day 

Click to expand...

I cant remember to be honest.......


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 24, 2012)

I practice at the wrong church!



Liverbirdie said:



			Who moi?

My body is a cathedral, bit bigger than a temple. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2012)

*Yes
*Me *DEPOSIT PAID*
Liverbirdie *DEPOSIT PAID*
Louise A *DEPOSIT PAID*
Scouser *DEPOSIT PAID*
Stu C *DEPOSIT PAID*
Splashtryagain *DEPOSIT PAID*
Qwerty *DEPOSIT PAID
*Karl 102 *DEPOSIT PAID*
Junior *DEPOSIT PAID*
NW Jocko *DEPOSIT PAID
*Blue wolf *DEPOSIT PAID*
Ham shanker *DEPOSIT PAID
*thePodgster

*Maybe
*6inchcup
Peter Lav
Drive4show


Ive received you deposit now Qwerty cheers. thePodgster is now a yes but im just waiting on confirmation from Caldy that they can extend our booking.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ive just had confirmation that we now have an extra tee time so weve got a possible capacity of 16 at the moment with 13 confirmed.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 27, 2012)

Still got 3 spots available for this meet if anybody fancies coming along.


----------



## peterlav (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry, but found out today I'm On Call that week, so will have to give it a miss


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 3, 2012)

See what happens when I go away for a while.
Only just seen this Birchy, will check with the boss-lady later but am off work and deffo interested.
Will let you know asap.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 4, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			See what happens when I go away for a while.
Only just seen this Birchy, will check with the boss-lady later but am off work and deffo interested.
Will let you know asap.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Greg, its 4 weeks off so youve got time to sort out whatever you need.


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 5, 2012)

played caldy yesterday in the wirral classic, really enjoyable course,alot better than heswall,  but not as good as wallasey which i thought was really good course,


----------



## Birchy (Oct 5, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			played caldy yesterday in the wirral classic, really enjoyable course,alot better than heswall,  but not as good as wallasey which i thought was really good course,
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the heads up! I think Wallasey is on the radar for a few people so that sounds like something to look forward to.

Have you enjoyed the Wirral classic so far?


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 5, 2012)

birchy wirral classic  has been great, will be doing it again next year , run really well,and loads friendly people in it


----------



## Birchy (Oct 8, 2012)

BUMP

Any more for Caldy? Still 3 spaces left


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 8, 2012)

Birchy,

Need to get something sorted especially as its my 1st meet with ya's........handicap

Ive not got an official h/cap any more,so do i get to choose my own


----------



## Birchy (Oct 8, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			Birchy,

Need to get something sorted especially as its my 1st meet with ya's........handicap

Ive not got an official h/cap any more,so do i get to choose my own

Click to expand...

Erm not sure.

You gonna be playing 3 rounds before the meet? If yes just keep your cards and post the scores up on here and a handicap can be calculated?


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 8, 2012)

So i cant just make it up:ears:

Well,last active h/cap was 13 (2 yr ago),and im off 12 in our society which cut ya for fun,
if i get 3 cards would def be higher but dont mind playing off society h/cap as there for the fun n banter:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Oct 8, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			So i cant just make it up:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Why not the podgster will :ears::rofl:


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 8, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Why not the podgster will :ears::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

So is he the 1 to watch out for then lol......


----------



## Scouser (Oct 8, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			So is he the 1 to watch out for then lol......
		
Click to expand...

Just RIDE your car and park next to him


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 8, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Just RIDE your car and park next to him 

Click to expand...

Ooooooh ok,is this his ride by any chance


----------



## Scouser (Oct 8, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^:clap:


----------



## gjbike (Oct 8, 2012)

Any places left on this?


----------



## louise_a (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe there were 3 left.


----------



## gjbike (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for that Louise hopefully get another 2


----------



## Birchy (Oct 8, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			So i cant just make it up:ears:

Well,last active h/cap was 13 (2 yr ago),and im off 12 in our society which cut ya for fun,
if i get 3 cards would def be higher but dont mind playing off society h/cap as there for the fun n banter:thup:
		
Click to expand...

If you feel thats fair then thats ok with me and im sure the rest wont have any complaints. We arent exactly playing for the Ryder cup and whoever wins gets called a bandit anyway so dont worry too much .


----------



## Scouser (Oct 8, 2012)

Birchy said:



			whoever wins gets called a bandit
		
Click to expand...

Am I the only one that actually wants to be a bandit 
:mmm:


----------



## gjbike (Oct 8, 2012)

Just sent Â£10 deposit Scott reference is gjbike hoylake


----------



## Birchy (Oct 8, 2012)

Me *DEPOSIT PAID*
Liverbirdie *DEPOSIT PAID*
Louise A *DEPOSIT PAID*
Scouser *DEPOSIT PAID*
Stu C *DEPOSIT PAID*
Splashtryagain *DEPOSIT PAID*
Qwerty *DEPOSIT PAID
*Karl 102 *DEPOSIT PAID*
Junior *DEPOSIT PAID*
NW Jocko *DEPOSIT PAID
*Blue wolf *DEPOSIT PAID*
Ham shanker *DEPOSIT PAID
*thePodgster
GJBike *DEPOSIT PAID*

GJBike is now in! :whoo: Just 2 spaces left now.


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 8, 2012)

I am liking the make your own handicap up idea - can I get 36 if i get some false (very) id to show I am a junior?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 8, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			I am liking the make your own handicap up idea - can I get 36 if i get some false (very) id to show I am a junior?

Click to expand...

22 would be about right


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Just sent Â£10 deposit Scott reference is gjbike hoylake
		
Click to expand...

Is this for the Caldy and not the Hoylake, just in case your getting them mixed up.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 8, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is this for the Caldy and not the Hoylake, just in case your getting them mixed up. 

Click to expand...

Yeah he knows  Its just hes already paid for Hoylake which is probably why the reference stayed as that :thup:


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 8, 2012)

Saving par is a quality golfer so if he says I am a 22 then so be it:swing:.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 8, 2012)

haha, last time we played I think I was 22


----------



## Junior (Oct 9, 2012)

Good skills Birchy, this is filling up nicely!!! When do you need the balance or do we pay on the day??


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2012)

Junior said:



			Good skills Birchy, this is filling up nicely!!! When do you need the balance or do we pay on the day??
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal!  Should be a good day, fingers crossed for decent ish weather! Pay on the day will be fine for the rest.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2012)

Me *DEPOSIT PAID*
Liverbirdie *DEPOSIT PAID*
Louise A *DEPOSIT PAID*
Scouser *DEPOSIT PAID*
Stu C *DEPOSIT PAID*
Splashtryagain *DEPOSIT PAID*
Qwerty *DEPOSIT PAID
*Karl 102 *DEPOSIT PAID*
Junior *DEPOSIT PAID*
NW Jocko *DEPOSIT PAID
*Blue wolf *DEPOSIT PAID*
Ham shanker *DEPOSIT PAID
*thePodgster *DEPOSIT PAID*
GJBike *DEPOSIT PAID

*All 14 players now confirmed with a deposit. Just 2 spaces left to fill now :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 10, 2012)

Should be ok for this now Birchy, if there are still the places available.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 10, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Should be ok for this now Birchy, if there are still the places available.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Greg theres 2 places left. I will PM you my details for the Â£10 deposit.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 11, 2012)

Me *DEPOSIT PAID*
Liverbirdie *DEPOSIT PAID*
Louise A *DEPOSIT PAID*
Scouser *DEPOSIT PAID*
Stu C *DEPOSIT PAID*
Splashtryagain *DEPOSIT PAID*
Qwerty *DEPOSIT PAID
*Karl 102 *DEPOSIT PAID*
Junior *DEPOSIT PAID*
NW Jocko *DEPOSIT PAID
*Blue wolf *DEPOSIT PAID*
Ham shanker *DEPOSIT PAID
*thePodgster *DEPOSIT PAID*
GJBike *DEPOSIT PAID*
GregBWFC *DEPOSIT PAID

15 out of 16 now confirmed*

Gregbwfc is now confirmed :thup:  Just one more space to fill now!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 16, 2012)

Come on lets be having you! Thers just one space left


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2012)

Still one spot left for some lucky person!!!


----------



## 2blue (Oct 22, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Still one spot left for some lucky person!!!
		
Click to expand...

Will take that Birchy....   same pay details mate?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes mate. Just a Â£10 deposit then pay rest on the day.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2012)

Now it looks like we have got a full squad of 16 im starting to get all the details together for this like handicaps, groupings etc. Please see list of handicaps below and let me know if yours is wrong or needs adding in. Liverbirdie will be in the first group as he needs to get off for the Liverpool match kicking off at 4PM.

Me  19
Liverbirdie  7 
Louise A  19 
Scouser  24 
Stu C  18
Splashtryagain ???
Qwerty ???
Karl 102  17 
Junior  11
NW Jocko ???
Blue wolf  ???
Ham shanker 12?
thePodgster ???
GJBike 13
GregBWFC 13
2Blue 12


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm off 11 mate.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Now it looks like we have got a full squad of 16 im starting to get all the details together for this like handicaps, groupings etc. Please see list of handicaps below and let me know if yours is wrong or needs adding in. Liverbirdie will be in the first group as he needs to get off for the Liverpool match kicking off at 4PM.

Me  19
Liverbirdie  7 
Louise A  19 
Scouser  24 
Stu C  18
Splashtryagain ???
Qwerty ???
Karl 102  17 
Junior  11
NW Jocko ???
Blue wolf  11
Ham shanker 12?
thePodgster ???
GJBike 13
GregBWFC 13
2Blue 12
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			I'm off 11 mate.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 23, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Yes mate. Just a Â£10 deposit then pay rest on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Â£10 on way to you by BACS....  has RL ref since I just used previus details...  cheers mate


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2012)

2blue said:



			Â£10 on way to you by BACS....  has RL ref since I just used previus details...  cheers mate
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal, thats no problem.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm off 9 Birchy.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2012)

Now it looks like we have got a full squad of 16 im starting to get all the details together for this like handicaps, groupings etc. Please see list of handicaps below and let me know if yours is wrong or needs adding in. Liverbirdie will be in the first group as he needs to get off for the Liverpool match kicking off at 4PM.

Me  19
Liverbirdie  7 
Louise A  19 
Scouser  24 
Stu C  18
Splashtryagain ???
Qwerty 9
Karl 102  17 
Junior  11
NW Jocko ???
Blue wolf  11
Ham shanker 12?
thePodgster ???
GJBike 13
GregBWFC 13
2Blue 12

Cheers Qwerty


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2012)

Weve got Robobum as a reserve as well now. If theres another couple out there interested I will try and extend the tee block we currently have so speak now or forever hold your peace!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm off 7 Birchy


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2012)

Me  19
Liverbirdie  7 
Louise A  19 
Scouser  24 
Stu C  18
Splashtryagain ???
Qwerty 9
Karl 102  17 
Junior  11
NW Jocko 7
Blue wolf  11
Ham shanker 12?
thePodgster ???
GJBike 13
GregBWFC 13
2Blue 12

Cheers NWJocko


----------



## teetime72 (Oct 23, 2012)

As a golden oldie I only play social golf so have no official H/C.

If you accept me playing off 22 I wouldn`t mind joining you for the day 

if you manage to extend the tees.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2012)

teetime72 said:



			As a golden oldie I only play social golf so have no official H/C.

If you accept me playing off 22 I wouldn`t mind joining you for the day 

if you manage to extend the tees.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine mate. I will put you down as 2nd reserve for the moment. If we get more interest I will contact Caldy to see if we can squeeze another tee time in.


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 23, 2012)

Are the groups going to be based on handicaps?
Do we need to produce a cert?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 23, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Are the groups going to be based on handicaps?
Do we need to produce a cert?
		
Click to expand...

Trying to produce a dodgy cert?


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 23, 2012)

And pray tell what would be dodgy about 10 (ish), you've seen me play


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 23, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			And pray tell what would be dodgy about 10 (ish), you've seen me play

Click to expand...

I will report back on Monday after your handicap has been re-assessed


----------



## Scouser (Oct 23, 2012)

Birchy how did you get the handicaps without asking....r u the original Statto!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Are the groups going to be based on handicaps?
Do we need to produce a cert?
		
Click to expand...

No cert needed and the groups are going to be mixed up mate.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Birchy how did you get the handicaps without asking....r u the original Statto!
		
Click to expand...

Most people have them in their signature mate! . You mentioned yours at the beginning of the Royal Liverpool thread ;-).


----------



## Scouser (Oct 23, 2012)

so u r statto :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2012)

Scouser said:



			so u r statto :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Shhh its a secret :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 23, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Birchy how did you get the handicaps without asking....r u the original Statto!
		
Click to expand...

WWW.gaybandidos.com

Edit - I've no idea where this may take you BTW.......so I wouldn't click on it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 24, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



WWW.gaybandidos.com

Edit - I've no idea where this may take you BTW.......so I wouldn't click on it.
		
Click to expand...

This is your own personal website you told me you were building isn't it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 24, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			This is your own personal website you told me you were building isn't it 

Click to expand...

You are subscriber no.2, apparently. Do you want to be a mod on it? 

Don't forget I've got your derby ticket.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 24, 2012)

www.gaybandidos.com



Stuart_C said:



			This is your own personal website you told me you were building isn't it 

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			You are subscriber no.2, apparently. Do you want to be a mod on it? 

Don't forget I've got your derby ticket.
		
Click to expand...

Am currently reviewing my opinion of Scousers


----------



## Scouser (Oct 24, 2012)

2blue said:



www.gaybandidos.comAm currently reviewing my opinion of Scousers  

Click to expand...

 Its ok its only those two they are in love ....but don't tell any one they aint come out yet......


----------



## 2blue (Oct 24, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			This is your own personal website you told me you were building isn't it 

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			You are subscriber no.2, apparently. Do you want to be a mod on it? 

Don't forget I've got your derby ticket.
		
Click to expand...




Scouser said:



			Its ok its only those two they are in love ....but don't tell any one they aint come out yet......
		
Click to expand...

Ha.. ha....


----------

